# Longface Tumbler



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello my friends


My Longface tumbler "The champ"



Regards


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Another great looking bird. 

Dave


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats a wonderful looking bird.


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

The big muffs of this English Longface are really eye catching......


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks very good nice bird


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice looking bird


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

such a beauty wow


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

great looking bird


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you all for nice comments


----------

